# 71100 unilateral rib x-ray



## miugu (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi

I have a question regarding a unilateral rib x-ray. What code is best to use when a Doctor does a 4 view unilateral rib x-ray with no chest involved? 

71100 code is for 2 views only.

Thank you,


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 3, 2014)

We would need to know what views were done to determine one of the four CPT codes available.  If a PA chest view and or bilateral x-rays were not done, you are limited to the 71000 pretty much.


----------

